# Start Stop car batteries as Leisure batteries



## Lawnman (Aug 3, 2012)

I've read recently that with the advancements in battery technology that the new Silver Cadmium (Bosch S5 and equivalents) batteries that are supplied to the vehicles using stop start technology are also as good as, if not better, than standard Lead Acid Leisure batteries.

I can fully appreciate the logic as when the car stops and it still uses all the electrics required, radio, heater, heated seats, headlights, rear window demist..... you could be stuck in traffic jam on the motorway.... and it still then needs enough power to be able to crank over the engine.

I need to replace my 2 off 110 amp/h Lead acid batteries and am seriously looking at these as an option

Has anybody got any experience of using these for motorhomes?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't experience I'm afraid but I read the same info. and the logic seemed convincing enough for me to chose them next time.
I used normal car batteries when I had a caravan and they were perfectly OK. and cheaper.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I read this on A&N Caravans website 
Sounded very convincing

Edit for link
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

:? 

Why? are they any better/cheaper/more efficient in someway/whatever than leisure batteries or proper deep-cycle batteries?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well they give a 5 year guarantee, so do the ones I have on board. So no brownie points for that. If they are cheaper then I would use them when I need to change. £113.75 for the 110 amp
L-393mm W-175mm H-190mm

Capacity 110Ah

Cold Start Performance 920A

Layout With Terminals Closest To You

Positive Is On The Right Hand Side

Bosch Batteries S with PowerFrame grid technology

Consistently Higher Starting Power

100% Maintenance Free

free delivery

cabby


----------



## Lawnman (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys ,

So far so good....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cabby said:


> well they give a 5 year guarantee, so do the ones I have on board. So no brownie points for that. If they are cheaper then I would use them when I need to change. £113.75 for the 110 amp
> L-393mm W-175mm H-190mm
> 
> Capacity 110Ah
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

looks interesting.

Was just about to buy another Varta LFD140


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

10kg lighter than my 110Ah deep cycle batteries, but then mine cost twice as much.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is only any point in buying 'deep cycle' batteries if you are actually going to use them in that manner, and personally I remain unconvinced that these 'deep cycle' batteries are as good as they are made out to be.

That said, it's another thing to spend money on, so plenty will get bought by aspiring motorhome owners.

Realistically, a properly looked after standard 110ah wet car battery will give a very good account of itself, and ALL types of Lead-Acid batteries suffer the same issues with sulphation and loss of capacity if not treated properly and kept up to full charge.

Remember that 'deep cycle' is a consumer-orientated name/designation, its main market is consumer based and generally is not used industrially, no need to add that it is also 'consumer priced'.

More batteries get killed by lack of charging, lack of understanding of the charging process and most of all, poor charging equipment as supplied with the vehicle, although that is slowly improving.

Ask Yuasa about their problems with Golf Cart batteries! in the 1980's.

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The words published by anyone selling any product, match almost exactly promises made by politicians.
I await with interest any genuine independent authority backing up the ambitious promises. As soon as that is confirmed, I will be the first in the queue to buy one.

However, I have been led to believe that the heavier the battery, the better the battery for leisure purposes.

Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> There is only any point in buying 'deep cycle' batteries if you are actually going to use them in that manner, and personally I remain unconvinced that these 'deep cycle' batteries are as good as they are made out to be.
> 
> That said, it's another thing to spend money on, so plenty will get bought by aspiring motorhome owners.
> 
> ...


I think you would agree that skiing in the Alps for the next 8 weeks without using campsites is demanding enough? The new batteries are Victron Gel batteries and I have also fitted a 50A b2b charger.

My previous 110Ah Banner Energy Bulls are on their way out, incidentally they also weighed only 25kg.

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rosalan said:


> However, I have been led to believe that the heavier the battery, the better the battery for leisure purposes.
> 
> Alan


Depends on what is inside, Alan.

Makers have 'standard' case sizes and post layouts, and within those cases they can have 7-plate, 9-plate, 11-plate and sometimes 13-plate cells. All of these combinations are still only a nominal 2volts per cell. The number of cells in series gives the voltage, so 6 cells = 12V, nominally.

The more plates, the higher the capacity in ampere-hours (AH) that the battery will store. Remember that the battery is only a storage device, it does not produce any power on its own.

So in crude terms, you are correct, a heavier battery for a given case size should be a higher capacity, but the manufacturers wouldn't build that battery without displaying the capacity on the label, so you'd have to clarify that by saying that given two batteries of the same case size and the same labelled capacity, the heavier one should be the better battery.

There is one other variable, that of additional electrolyte. Some makers put extra liquid in to extend the topping up period, so you would gain some weight there as well.

I always try and go for either industrial batteries from one of the major producers, or a good quality car battery from someone like Varta.

The two batteries on our Ruston engine are Exide Sprinter 105AH each, we use two in series to give 24V 105AH capacity for starting the engine. They almost made it into the trailer, but we used some 55AH sealed batteries that we had on the shelf instead.










The Fiamm 12UMTB105 - 12V 105Ah VRLA Battery is a good equivalent to our Exide Sprinters, they are used in UPS and Telecomms applications.

http://www.blueboxbatteries.co.uk/fiamm-12umtb105---12v-105ah-vrla-battery~187

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does all this mean then that for ordinary domestic use in the motorhome we would be no worse off buying a couple of car batteries of say 110amp at £70.
If you are going skiing for 8 weeks without hook up then perhaps a more specialised battery and chargers.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The cold temperatures affect all batteries, regardless of type, the only point Kev was making was that he would probably draw down more capacity than most as he would be away from EHU for longish periods.

For my money, a couple of good quality car batteries would do the job very well, subject to proper charging and looking after.

Good quality as in a recognised brand like Varta or Exide, 'looking after' means proper charging, no excessive discharging and no leaving laying in a discharged condition, always recharged after use.

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Totally unscientific of course, but here's a vote for ordinary car batteries.

We've had 3 different MH's in the past 8 years. 
We use the MH a LOT, maybe 20 to 25 weeks per year, and maybe 90% of those nights away are aires/wildcamping without hookup....so the leisure batteries get a lot of use.

On all 3 MH's we've only ever had "ordinary" car batteries as our leisure batteries.
For the past 5 years now we've had the same two 110ah batteries...in both of the last two MH's as I swopped them over when we last changed vehicle two years ago.
Two solar panels totalling 150amps and those 2 ordinary car type leisure batteries....and we've been utterly fine for all that time, and they are still going strong.

I don't know how much better/longer lasting a pair of "proper" leisure batteries would be...................all i can say is that the 2 car batteries I've got were cheap, and after 5 years of pretty heavy usage, are still doing the job.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

TheNomad said:


> Totally unscientific of course, but here's a vote for ordinary car batteries.
> 
> Two solar panels totalling 150amps


Unscientific maybe, but practical experience beats theory any day!

That should be 150 Watts, not 150 Amps?

Peter


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok. Totally naive MHer here

I believe we only have one leisure battery. Can we add a second? Would this give us longer life?
Should we have the MH on EHU whilst it's sat on the drive?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mumoffive said:


> Ok. Totally naive MHer here
> 
> I believe we only have one leisure battery. Can we add a second? Would this give us longer life?
> Should we have the MH on EHU whilst it's sat on the drive?


Yes, you can, both times. Yes it will, once  

A second leisure battery is not a big deal as long as you have sufficient charging capacity for it within the motorhome.

A second battery that is fitted in parallel with the existing one will give you double the capacity giving twice the time with the lights etc.

Fitting the battery is not a 5-minute job, but quite DIY-able.

Running the EHU so the charger is keeping the battery fully up to full charge is good for the battery, as long as the charger is a type that allows continuous float charging.

Peter


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

So how do I know if it's a good charger?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

listerdiesel said:


> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unscientific of course, but here's a vote for ordinary car batteries.
> ...


Ooops - indeed, I should have typed "watts".


----------

